# Instructions for FITCO Ground Fogger?



## rickdl (Oct 31, 2006)

Anyone have the Fitco "Ground Fogger" (Ftico item #19138). I bought it but it's missing the instructions sheet that comes with it! And I'm trying to set it up for tonight and don't want to screw up the machine.

I think it's obvious, connect the big bag to the big tube?? That's for the ice water when it melts? Fill up the compartment with Ice, fill up the small container with the flog fluid. Turn it on? Am I missing any gotchas or things I should be careful for? Anyone have a scanned in copy of the manual for this machine?

I know there is a small manual for it, I saw someone else with this machine before and they were reading an instruction sheet. I just don't have one with mein.


----------



## rickdl (Oct 31, 2006)

Crap..it's not working...juice is in... ice is in.. turned it on on the back of the unit. Then turned on the remote switch, I hold it down and the light on the remote switch turns red, and the ground fogger makes some noise....but no fog comes out...nothing comes out at all...piece of crap...any ideas? Is there something that has to be removed or something before using it for the first time?


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

I think you have to wait about 5 or 6 minutes for the element to heat up.


----------



## rickdl (Oct 31, 2006)

It's been plugged in for a couple hours..still nothing... the light's on and everything..when I press the button and hold it down it makes some noise but nothing comes out.

I ended up using the non-ground fogger instead.. luckly I bought 2 foggers a ground and a non-ground fogger. I wanted to use the ground fogger for outside.....so ended up having no fogger outside and just the normal fogger in my haunt (garage area).

Now just have to find my receipt (I hope) so I can return this piece of crap which won't work. Anyone else have the Fitco ground fogger?


----------



## crystalee78 (Oct 13, 2009)

*lost manual*

I need to know if this ground fogger takes a special water or regular water. I also need to know if it takes regular ice or dry ice. I cant find the manual anywhere.


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

crystalee78 said:


> I need to know if this ground fogger takes a special water or regular water. I also need to know if it takes regular ice or dry ice. I cant find the manual anywhere.


WATER? you mean fog juice? it uses regular ice though.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

sounds like a plugged nozzel. "makes a noise" is most likely the pump. 

You can take a needle to the nozzle and poke into it. ****WHILE MACHINE IS OFF, UNPLUGGED AND COOLED DOWN***** Then re-try.


----------



## NiinaBiina (Sep 3, 2011)

*Fitco Screamer Fog Machine Instructions 19100*

HI,

I hope this helps all the future Fitco Screamer Fog Machine 19100 "Instruction Seekers"

~ Happy Hallows Eve


----------

